# This Ain't Vegas Baby!



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I had to get one last night run in before the snow hit today. It's coming down right now but still not sticking, so I'd thought I'd post the few pics I took while riding. My wife bought me a new 12-24mm lense for my DSLR so I threw it in my camel back and road the 14 miles into town. The temps were in the 20's and my water bottle froze through. Thankfully I was well layered and was wearing ice climbing gloves (best darn biking investment I've ever made for icey weather riding thanks to the recommendation by one of the commuters on this board). Thankfully I brought along a little tripod also. The first shots are of Virginia Lake which is a little man made puddle in the middle of town. I often go for the night shots on this lake just because I like the reflections of the Peppermill Hotel Casino in the background. By the way, if you have the money and like a nice suite, that place is both romantic and very nicely done up. Anyway, continuing on from Virginia Lake I rode down to Wingfield River Park and took some shots down the river. Usually I try photographing lower down as there is more light, but I liked this angle tonight. Heading from there I just had to get a picture of the big ol' and green Silver Legacy Casino. It reminds me of a glow in the dark toy. From there it was down to where the local panhandlers hang out over the train trench. They ignored me, but I would have too with all the black spandex covering me from head to toe. Shot some pics of Fitzgeralds and back down towards the El Dorado. I tried to get a bus in the last shot but it only came out as a slight blur in the lower right hand corner. Oh well, still learning this far fangled DSLR thingy.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Very nice shots.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Night shots are my favorite ride reports....Great stuff....


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice shots. I like Reno, not too big, good skiing close by, and you can finish off your day with $20 in quarter slots and a prime rib buffet.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

And the bonus of good Basque food nearby!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

It looks like you are learning that dlsr thingy pretty well.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Good job, Ridgetop. I`m curious about something though- how is it that all the streets look dry? Didn`t it rain downtown, or does it just look dry? In Stead and LV, it rained most of last night and all day today, finally turned into snow about four this afternoon. My yard is a slushy mudhole that`s going to be a bear to deal with when it freezes up.
EDIT: How did the river flow look?


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

What no shots of Reno's finest?


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

Ridgetop said:


> And the bonus of good Basque food nearby!


A bit of a digression, but....


What do you call a Basque with a sheep under one arm, and a pig under the other ????


Bi-sexual......

Cheers !!!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Rodar, I rode it the day before the storms came in. Wanted to get a ride knowing that the snow was coming. I think it'll be a week or more before I can go out again.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice Pics!

Did you get a new ride? What happened to the plastic Scatttante?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

The Felt was my main ride until I bought the El Cheapo Generic bike from Performance on a whim. I use the Felt for my winter and night riding (I can leave the lights hooked up on it). The sad thing is, the Felt rides and feels better IMO. The Tirreno (aka Scattante I think) is all right and was a great deal for the price to say the least, but I've never gotten it to where I feel any connection to the bike at all.


----------



## dclements0 (Mar 2, 2007)

Those are very nice shots. I really like the Felt too. 

I chose my bike for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

That's definitely a city where you can ride without having lights on your bike. Great report!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Sweet post.

Don't say the words DSLR in teh Lwnge, or you might get persecuted.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Run1stBike2nd said:


> That's definitely a city where you can ride without having lights on your bike. Great report!


Yeah- instead of wearing day-glo neon type clothes at night for visibility, most Reno and Vegas riders get decked out in flat black in order to stand out from the background glare.


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

nikon i assume?

that lens and a new bike are in my future.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

No, in this case it was a Canon 30D with the Tamron 12-24. I've been pretty impressed with the lense so far but have only run some basic shooting tests with it. I definitely got some ghosting and lense flare with the bright lights at night but I wasn't surprised at all by that. The daytime photos seem to be fine.


----------

